# New Guy Here



## Beavowski (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey guys just wanted to introduce myself.

I may be heading out to Dubai around next march or so with my company. In researching Dubai as much as I can, I came across this forum and figured Id sign up.

Looks like everyone is pretty friendly, cant wait t to head out there and even more stoked to get to know you all.

Beav


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

hi there

just wanted to welcome you to the forum. im fairly new to it myself and all the people on here have been awesome. where are you from?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

welcome to the forum let us know if there is advice we can help you with

izzy


----------



## ibrahim (Nov 9, 2008)

*Welcome to Dubai*

Hi Beav,

Welcome to Dubai. Surely you will find many who are pretty friendly. But you better try to come early as summer starts here from late April & surely you will not like the hot temparature.

I am Ibrahim working for HR Placement in UAE from India, Bangladesh, Nepal and Pakistan.

Wish you all the best.
Ibrahim


----------



## ibrahim (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am Ibrahim working for HR Placement Firm in Dubai, UAE.

I am finding many people who are pretty friendly but trafic and language is the problem.

Wish you all the best.
Ibrahim
055 70 38 552


----------



## Sunshine Gal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi,

I've just joined the forum too. I saw from our local newspaper which mentioned that Dubai has built a new mega shopping mall, Dubai Mall. Heard that there's more than 600 shops avail. U shd check it out there, man!

Cheers,
Sunshine Gal



Beavowski said:


> Hey guys just wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> I may be heading out to Dubai around next march or so with my company. In researching Dubai as much as I can, I came across this forum and figured Id sign up.
> 
> ...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sunshine Gal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just joined the forum too. I saw from our local newspaper which mentioned that Dubai has built a new mega shopping mall, Dubai Mall. Heard that there's more than 600 shops avail. U shd check it out there, man!
> 
> ...


1200 shops- about 1/2 open at the moment


----------



## Beavowski (Nov 10, 2008)

becks said:


> hi there
> 
> just wanted to welcome you to the forum. im fairly new to it myself and all the people on here have been awesome. where are you from?


Thanks guys, Im originally from Washington State around the Seattle area. Im working in Ontario Canada at the moment, then the way it sounds now I should be in Dubai around March or so. Maybee sooner, Maybee Later not sure exactly but soon enough.

Cant wait ive been hearing alot of awesome things about Dubai. Funny thing, today at work I was reading about that new SUPA MALL that you guys are talking about. Sounds pretty insane, but I guess thats how they do things over there. I think the UAE should adopt the motto "Go Big Or Go Home."

HAHA, any how thanks again guys.


----------



## ibrahim (Nov 9, 2008)

*Dubai Mega Mall*

Hi,

In Dubai Mega Mall number of shops are 1200. Amaging!!!!!!!!!!!! and it is one of the largest mall in the world. You will find most famous brands in the world. Some american brands are opening for the first time outside America.


Regards
Ibrahim


----------



## ibrahim (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,

How are you? Will you please suggest me any company or person who made email marketing software.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

at the moment you couldn't pay me to go to dubai mall. what a shambles. half of it is still a construction site from what I have heard!


----------



## ibrahim (Nov 9, 2008)

Even under construction it is one of the place to visit.


----------



## Beavowski (Nov 10, 2008)

ibrahim said:


> Hi,
> 
> How are you? Will you please suggest me any company or person who made email marketing software.


I have no Idea. You might have better luck having your question answered by some of the more experienced people on this forum.

Sorry I couldnt be more helpful


----------

